# Drössiger Rahmen TR-lite Men, Reifengröße und Gabellänge



## pedalschinder (3. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein 28 Crossrad mit etwas dickeren Reifen aufbauen, 28x2.00 bzw. 50-622 reicht hier völlig aus. Eines vorweg, ich habe den Drössiger H29-SL Rahmen gesehen, aber dessen extreme Reifenbreite brauche ich nicht, zudem müsste ich aufgrund des breiteren 90mm Tretlagers eine neue Kurbelgarnitur kaufen.

Daher ein paar Fragen zum Drössiger Rahmen TR-lite Men in 61cm.

Welche Reifengröße passt durch die Ketten- und die Hinterbaustreben dieses Rahmens, läuft ein 28x2.00 bzw. 50-622 Reifen problemlos durch?

Dazu möchte ich die Rock Shox Tora TK 29 Federgabel verbauen. Es ist die einzig bezahlbare 28/29 Gabel, die für 210 mm Disks frei gegeben ist. Leider gibt es die im Aftermarket nur mit 100 mm Federweg und die Einbaulänge beträgt 512 mm, siehe hier: http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/Tora 29er US4-311524-000_A.pdf

Spricht seitens Drössiger etwas gegen diese Gabel?

MfG
pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. April 2011)

Hallo Pedalschinder,

was die Bereifung betrifft, paßt 50-622 in den Rahmen. Der Reifen sollte dann jedoch
Straßenprofil haben. Einen profilierten Reifen (z.B. Smart Sam) können wir nur bis max. 
47-622 empfehlen, möglicherweise anhaftender Dreck muß ja mit durch den Rahmen
passen ;-)  An dieser Stelle sei ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß sich die
Größenangabe auf ATB Reifen bezieht, nicht auf MTB (29er) Reifen!

Nun zur Gabel: Die von Dir ins Auge gefaßte Gabel kannst Du bei diesem Rahmen
nicht verwenden. Ihre Einbauhöhe ist deutlich zu groß. Der Rahmen ist vorgesehen für
ATB Gabeln mit einem Federweg von ~63mm. Dies entspricht einer Einbauhöhe
von ~470mm. Die Tora baut mehr als 40mm höher, was eine erhebliche Ver-
schlechterung des Fahrverhaltens nach sich zieht. 

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalschinder (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.



hollowtech2 schrieb:


> was die Bereifung betrifft, paßt 50-622 in den Rahmen. Der Reifen sollte dann jedoch Straßenprofil haben.
> An dieser Stelle sei ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß sich die Größenangabe auf ATB Reifen bezieht, nicht auf MTB (29er) Reifen!



Ich dachte, 28" hört bei 47-622 auf und 29" beginnt bei 50-622? Oder anders gefragt (damit ich sicher gehen kann): 

Wie weit sind jeweils die Ketten- und die Hinterbaustreben des Drössiger TR-lite Men 61cm auseinander, und zwar bei genau 35 cm von der Achsmitte entfernt?

Wie weit sind jeweils die Querstreben in Ketten- und Hinterbaustreben von der Achsmitte entfernt (max. Abrollumfang)?

MfG
pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. April 2011)

Hallo Pedalschinder,

es gibt ATB Reifen, die gehen bis zum Maß 64-622. Wir beziehen uns deshalb auf ATB
Reifen, weil die nicht so hoch bauen, wie ein MTB Reifen. Ein 50-622er Race King (MTB) hat z.B. 
einen etwas größeren Abrollumfang, als ein 50-622er Big Apple (ATB),obschon die 
(nominelle) Reifenbreite gleich ist.

Mit den von uns angegebenen Dimensionen ist man echt am oberen Grenzbereich
des Machbaren. Mit einem 42-622er Conti Cyclocross Race Reifen wird´s 
schon richtig knapp, wenn du z.B. noch ein Steckschutzblech verbauen möchtest.
Von daher bleiben wir bei unserer Empfehlung von 47-622 für einen profilierten
und 50-622 für einen recht glatten Reifen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## pedalschinder (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn der 28" TR-lite Men Rahmen nur für eine 470/70mm Gabel und 47-622 Reifen frei gegeben ist, wird das wohl nichts und ich muss doch zum 29" H29-SL Rahmen greifen.

Allerdings ist der H29-SL Rahmen auch nur für eine 486/80mm Gabel frei gegeben. Drössiger verbaut bei seinen 29" Fertigbikes TNA 1.2/1.3 mit dem H29-SL Rahmen die Rock Shox Recon/Reba in der 492/80mm Ausführung, das kommt ungefähr hin.

Aber: Diese 80mm Ausführung gibt es aber nur für OEM, nicht für Endkunden. Die Aftermarket Ausführungen der 29" Federgabeln haben 512/100mm bzw. 5xx/130mm. Die wären doch auch für den H29-SL Rahmen zu groß, was nun? 


Verkauft Drössiger evtl. auch Rahmen/Gabel Kits? 

pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (5. April 2011)

Hallo,

eine 100mm 29er Gabel würde ich noch als okay ansehen wollen. Man fährt sie ja
auch mit ein wenig mehr Sag, so daß sich die leicht größere Einbauhöhe im Fahrbetrieb
nicht so stark bemerkbar macht.

Unsere Rahmen gibts auch als sog. Rahmen- / Gabelkits. Du kannst bei diesen
Modellen die Rahmenfarbe und das Dekor wählen und natürlich auch die Gabel.

Allerdings haben wir die 29er Gabeln ausschließlich mit 80mm Federweg. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## pedalschinder (6. April 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Antwort.



hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Unsere Rahmen gibts auch als sog. Rahmen- / Gabelkits.
> Allerdings haben wir die 29er Gabeln ausschlieÃlich mit 80mm Federweg.



Genau diese Kombi mÃ¶chte ich ja haben. Ich habe jetzt das halbe Internet durchsucht  , aber es ist immer nur die Federgabel in der 512/100mm AusfÃ¼hrung zu bekommen, auch als Rahmen-Gabel-Kit. An die fÃ¼r den H29-SL Rahmen passende 492/80mm OEM AusfÃ¼hrung komme ich als Endkunde nicht heran.

Verkauft Ihr selbst folgendes Kit oder kennt Ihr eine Bezugsquelle?
- DrÃ¶ssiger H29-SL Rahmen 
- Rock Shox Recon Silver TK Solo Air 29â Federgabel in der 492/80mm AusfÃ¼hrung 
- (mir wÃ¼rde auch die gÃ¼nstigere Rock Shox Tora TK Coil 29â reichen)

MfG
pedalschinder


----------



## hollowtech2 (7. April 2011)

Hallo Pedalschinder,

da brauchst Du nur einen unserer Händler in Deiner Nähe zu kontaktieren. Gerne
kannst du mir Deine PLZ durchgeben (am besten PM) und ich sage Dir, an wen
Du dich wenden kannst. Nach Bestelleingang bei uns ist das Rahmenkit dann nach
~12-14 Tagen bei Dir.

Gruß
Ralf


----------

